# Space Dandy Premiere! (The Anime of 2014!)



## TrishaCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Space Dandy, a new anime directed by Watanabe, who made Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo, and animated by Bones, animators for Fullmetal Alchemist, Eureka Seven, and Soul Eater, is premiering tonight on Adult Swim/Toonami at 10:30 PM CST! It will be English dubbed, and it is airing here in the US before airing in Japan. Man I'm really looking forward to this. I mean, just check out the PV!
[video=youtube;o480GrsQGmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o480GrsQGmo[/video]
ALL. THAT. COLOR.
And the style too!

Newer shorter English Adult Swim trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT6y1f_mPSc

The fact that its airing in the US in English first is also something amazing too.
Any of you looking forward to this? Any of you watching tonight? I'm gonna make sure I have my eyes glued to the TV screen when its airing. If anyone else is watching, maybe we can talk about it as it airs?


----------



## Shetana (Jan 4, 2014)

We have it set to record; I can't wait!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Shetana said:


> We have it set to record; I can't wait!


I'm gonna try and watch it live and record it to watch later too.If I miss it at 10:30 I'll be able to watch it later.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2014)

Whoa, it's like a throwback to the 90s!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Whoa, it's like a throwback to the 90s!


I know, right? I hear that Watanabe even ordered that no instruments invented after 1984 be used in the soundtrack for the show. So its probably gonna be a bit of a throwback to older stuff, or at least it'll have some of that style.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 4, 2014)

4 minutes!
IT'S HAPPENING!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 4, 2014)

So, who loves boobies?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 5, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> So, who loves boobies?


I LOVE boobies!

Seriously though, that episode was great. I loved it. The action, the animation, the music, the artwork....It doesn't slow down, doesn't get boring, has a good amount of action and comedy....I loved it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 5, 2014)

Just got done watching it, and it was FUCKING AWESOME! One of the coolest fucking animes I have seen in a long time. I was grinning ear to ear the whole episode!  No bullshit and straight to awesomeness. QT is adorable and Mowmemow(?)
aka Meow was fucking awesome too. Oh and Dandy, Space Dandy, was so hilarious. The first 5 minutes I couldnt breathe I was laughing so hard. 

Bravo, A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder how (spoilers in white) Dandy survived that explosion at the end.


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Jan 5, 2014)

Jazzy & snazzy music along with space things & boobies? Who wouldn't wanna miss out on that?!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 5, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I wonder how (spoilers in white) Dandy survived that explosion at the end.


We were wondering that too, all I know I dont want to wait a week to find out!


----------



## Distorted (Jan 5, 2014)

Autotune robots, pervy cat creatures (named Beetlejuician of all things), boobs, and an alien hunter that plays it way too cool. I think this is gonna be a very good anime. 

I was laughing my ass off at how he tried to play off all of his mess ups . He looked cool doing it, but it just wasn't working out for him. And the ending of the first episode had me wondering if it was gonna keep going. It's gonna be interesting seeing how he gets out of that one.


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Jan 5, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Autotune robots, pervy cat creatures (named Beetlejuician of all things), boobs, and an alien hunter that plays it way too cool. I think this is gonna be a very good anime.
> 
> I was laughing my ass off at how he tried to play off all of his mess ups . He looked cool doing it, but it just wasn't working out for him. And the ending of the first episode had me wondering if it was gonna keep going. It's gonna be interesting seeing how he gets out of that one.


It looks very interesting to me, where can I watch the first episode for it besides ze TV?


----------



## Distorted (Jan 6, 2014)

They just posted it up on nwanime.com. You could try there. There are probably so other places that have it up by now as well.


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Distorted said:


> They just posted it up on nwanime.com. You could try there. There are probably so other places that have it up by now as well.


Thanks I'll check there & see, if not then I'll try ze ol youtube way


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 7, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised.  It was pretty good.  Man, some of the action scenes, I thought I was tripping on acid or something...all that color and strange shapes.  The 'warp' scene was crazy and the planet with the big aliens on it was ...interesting


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 7, 2014)

I loved the robot that screams in autotune, along with the alien cat and campy tone, though I could do with less of the fourth wall breaking.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 7, 2014)

I still need to watch this....


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

Episode 2 was awesome! I liked how everything got serious towards the end though. Ramen is srs bsns. In all seriousness though, this really showed that Dandy can be a really cool and mature guy. As for Meow, he's adorable and fun as always. Laughed at Fullmetal Noodlist.
(spoilers in white)
We still don't know how Dandy survived, and I suspect we'll never find out. Oh well.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 18, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> (spoilers in white)
> We still don't know how Dandy survived, and I suspect we'll never find out. Oh well.


They pulled a Toys in the Attic from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 18, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> They pulled a Toys in the Attic from Cowboy Bebop.


Kinda, except in Bebop in that episode no one supposedly died. People just came close.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 19, 2014)

Finally got around watching ep 2, appreciated the focus towards something a little more serious, though the fan service still kinda puts me off (as it does with most FS-oriented anime). Next episode, sadly, seems to go full on this kinda craze... Oh well, not all episodes'll be winners I guess.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 19, 2014)

I take it back, the third episode is kinda awesome and man does this monster design can get pretty creative !


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 11, 2014)

Caught up with the rest of the series. Episode 4 was really amazing (though I can't say a lot without giving all away), the 5th is my favorite in the series as of now and the 6th is so ridiculously stupid that it was awesome  

Going back to the fifth one, it truly was a heartwarming episode that just shows haw great Dandy can be... So yeah, I'm sold on the series and can't wait for the 7th ♪

And yeah, I do realize I've triple posted (though with about 2 weeks between each so is it technically a violation ?) but hey, you should check the series out guys !


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 15, 2014)

I think posting again should be fine as long as a reasonable amount of time has passed, though you should ask a mod to be sure.

Anywho, loving the show, though I do feel like the most recent episode was kind of pointless. The problem wasn't resolved and instead we ended with surfing. ._.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like the next episode is gonna be about Meow and his people. I was looking forward to an episode like that, I want more derpy cat things!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 2, 2014)

I really need to get back into the flow wih this one. I've missed the last 3 or 4 episodes... Also, a Meow-centric episode ? SIGN ME IN !


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 14, 2014)

"I'm gay!" 
Plot twist of the night, that was.
Loved the most recent episode.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> "I'm gay!"
> Plot twist of the night, that was.
> Loved the most recent episode.









Oh also, this scene was fun as well.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 6, 2014)

SAVING ANIME
SAVING IT!!!


Season 2 began airing today. It's finally explaining itself. We also just got String Theory and Schrodingers Cat mentioned in the same episode that has the dandy crew as "mobile suit pilots" and using moves like "transformation jutsu" all while there are jobs out there that have off days 7 days a week.


----------

